# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Brown fibre in walls?

## mrdodge

Hi guys, we're fixing up an old cottage built in 1974 and should start by saying we have very little idea what we're doing. There's definitely Tilux in the bathroom and asbestos cement eaves, as to be expected. There is also a badly water-damaged interior wall that needs fixing. I assumed it was some kind of particleboard because its quite swollen down the bottom. But a bit of paint peeled away to reveal something much fluffier and more fibrous than that. It's almost the consistency of a crumbling sponge. Is that what I'm afraid it is?
Cheers!

----------


## phild01

Welcome dodge, sounds like mdf or masonite to me. Uploading a pic  is useful (using this site's uploader).

----------


## mrdodge

Thanks mate! I've tried attaching a pic, hopefully it works. 
I was hoping it was MDF, but worried its maybe fluffier than wood fibre. It looks a bit like some kind of insulation, but I've really got no idea.

----------


## phild01

> Thanks mate! I've tried attaching a pic, hopefully it works.

  Try this: https://www.renovateforum.com/f227/h...photos-120536/

----------


## mrdodge

Sorted, I think the image was too big. Cheers!

----------


## Bedford

> Thanks mate! I've tried attaching a pic, hopefully it works. 
> I was hoping it was MDF, but worried its maybe fluffier than wood fibre. It looks a bit like some kind of insulation, but I've really got no idea.

  
Canite, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canite

----------


## mrdodge

> Canite, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canite

  I reckon canite is spot on. Thanks mate, much appreciated.

----------


## Bloss

> Canite, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canite

   :What he said:

----------

